# Knicks Vs. Cavs



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks vs. Cavs
7:30pm
Tv: MSG
Radio: 1050 ESPN​


> “Every time I come here, it’s like a warm feeling just because you know the history,” James said in November, before his first visit this season.
> 
> “It’s not just basketball, everything that ever went on. Concerts, boxing, I mean everything that ever went on at Madison Square Garden. Being a basketball junkie like myself, how could you not love it being in this building?”
> 
> ...



This nonsense about Lebron being able to top 61 points going around on sport talk shows is a joke. He cares more about the win then scoring 62 points.

Anyway this is the game out of the three I really want to win. Cavs on the second of a back to back. Lets see if we can catch them sleeping.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lebron will drop 65 at the Garden*

...but it will be in a Knicks uniform......


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lebron would probably have to play the whole game..... and he couldn't hit a free throw if his life was on the line (overstatement lol).


looking for a knicks win tonight... we need this win bad because celtics are next


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I think this is a loss......*

I don't like the match ups with Cleveland. Them and the Sixers are not good match ups for NY.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know man..... early on it looked like lebron was pulling a kobe.... the thing is thats not lebrons game so his team would suffer if he were to pull that stuff the whole game. The laker guys already know give the ball to kobe and get out of the way... lebron is more of a distributer naturally


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I've only caught a bit of the game, but it looks like LeBron is trying a bit too hard...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^yea he started to find his teammates more later on into the game.... 

he's got 11 assists... so far


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

And LeBron James with a triple double on a fifty point game.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> lebron would probably have to play the whole game..... and he couldn't hit a free throw if his life was on the line (overstatement lol).
> 
> 
> looking for a knicks win tonight... we need this win bad because celtics are next


16 out of 19 from the free throw line tonight.

How about this stateline: 52/11/10

Christ.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow we may some have the dumbest players in the NBA. COUNTLESS dumb mistakes tonight. One right after another. How dantoni and the coaching staff dont pull their hair out is beyound me.

They played hard, but if they could back that up with some smarts they could have won this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> ^yea he started to find his teammates more later on into the game....
> 
> he's got 11 assists... so far





urwhatueati8god said:


> And LeBron James with a triple double on a fifty point game.



I'd be happier if he'd stuck to trying too hard... :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Aren't you guys getting sick of this one man offense explosions at the garden? Boy do I miss Oak, Ewing, X-Man, and Mase in your face.

BTW Spike Lee is a *****, kissing Lebron's ***, the guy isn't a Knick fan, he is a fraud like the rest of the folks that drool and celebrate opposing players performances, it just makes you sick.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

whoa whoa...... now i think you've gone overboard with this cheering for other players thing..... Dolan should be happy people are even going to knick games the way they've been playing the last few years


calling spike lee a fraud?..... WHAT???.....

in the words of larry brown, your "delusional"


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> whoa whoa...... now i think you've gone overboard with this cheering for other players thing..... Dolan should be happy people are even going to knick games the way they've been playing the last few years
> 
> 
> calling spike lee a fraud?..... WHAT???.....
> ...


No you're delusional the majority of the Knick fans on other boards are saying the same thing about Spike as well. Opinion polls about the Kobe cheering was ovewhelming in favor of Knick fans who found it to be crossing the line. So majority of Knick fans are going overboard? I think not... this topic has been discussed all over our local sports networks, where you been? Just because you give groupie love to an opposing player and real Knick fans have an issue with it, does not makes them delusional. Real fans support their teams at games, frauds do the opposite.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree with Kitty...*

Spike saying it was cool was not cool. Only disagreement with Kitty is that although Oak and Mase would knock you down, Ewing got dunked on by everybody including guards. He was not the same fierce defender in the NBA as he was as a Hoya.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Agree with Kitty...*

^ Yeah, once his knees went, his D went AWOL...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Check this out.... to say Im less of a knicks fan or anybody else for cheering for the best performance at the garden and arguably the best offensive player in the history of the NBA is stupid....

but I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree because this is just beating a dead horse......

like I said earlier I'm a basketball fan first, knicks fan second..... having it the other way around is just buffoonery.... especially with the inept management of a team all these years....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thats crap*

And a poor excuse to justify what you (and others) did. Any real fan would never root for Smoltz to no-hit the Yanks, nor Montana to go 25-30 and 500 yards against the Giants. I see no difference. I recognize that Kobe is top 5 to ever play. But I don't recognize it on game day....ever. You are wrong and what I would call a casual fan. I'm guessing you might be in the very small minority. Blaming management is a cop out. I root for the fan, not Dolan or any of his cronies. Name on the front of the uniform.....name on the front of the uniform.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

actually i would root for smoltz to no hit the yanks..... Im a Mets fan.....


and once again.... i wouldn't root for lebron or wade.... Kobe is my favorite player.... sue me.


----------

